# Kingdom of the Spiders 3D (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The next 3D redo willy coming our way is *Kingdom of the Spiders*, a remake of the classic Shatner 70s flick.

Sigh. Well, maybe if they take the *Piranha* tact, it could be fun......

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16524


----------

